# 3x CREE XML XM-L T6 LED 3800Lum



## Billiam90 (Aug 14, 2011)

3x CREE XML XM-L T6 LED 3800Lum Bike Bicycle Light Lamp HeadLamp HeadLight Green | eBay
i have to give it a shot for 50$ ... anybody have one?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Seems to me that it is $80 when you add in the shipping. Also, in case you're not aware, it is not putting out anywhere near 3800 Lumen. Besides that it may very well be an OK light. If the large center reflector has a good design, it will have good throw to go with the flood from the small sidelights.


----------



## beungood (Oct 8, 2007)

Did you buy it? How did it workout?


----------



## mamotchan (Mar 15, 2012)

I´m curious about this light too.


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

The ones I looked at had 1.3A current for the main light and 900mA for each side light, theoretical maximum output = 1200 Lumen


----------



## beungood (Oct 8, 2007)

I emailed them and asked if they were rugged enough and suitable for MTBing and they said "Sorry Do not have that information at this time"...


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

beungood said:


> I emailed them and asked if they were rugged enough and suitable for MTBing and they said "Sorry Do not have that information at this time"...


Well at least they are telling the truth. They don't know.:bluefrown:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

beungood said:


> I emailed them and asked if they were rugged enough and suitable for MTBing and they said "Sorry Do not have that information at this time"...


Basically this is just a "dodge" answer. Doesn't mean the lamp is going to fall apart sitting on a set of MTB handlebars. These are just another ( clone ) version of the MS 816's but with XML's in the side pods. My guess is that they are probably using the same drivers so the XML's on the side pods are likely not fully driven. Regardless, output should be nice.

Now I don't know why but for some reason with the pods mounted lower and with the camouflage treatment , I like the way this lamp looks. My bet is that it has the same basic beam pattern as the MS XML / Xpe version. Run time should be about the same. If you're on a limited budget this could be one of the best BFTB ( Bang for the Buck ) deals out there. ( as long as you get one that works.. )


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The side lights aren't floods...they're just tiny housing spots also. Note the clear lenses on them unlike the MJ816 which gets lenses which actually spread the light pattern.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> The side lights aren't floods...they're just tiny housing spots also. Note the clear lenses on them unlike the MJ816 which gets lenses which actually spread the light pattern.


Do you have a beamshot showing they are spots? If they are, that would be cool. So far all the small optics I have seen fitted to an XML are quite floody.


----------



## foresterxt (Oct 20, 2008)

I picked up one of these 3x XLM lights off of ebay the other week and my first impression is positive. I've used a MS P7 light for the past 2 years so this is my frame of reference. I haven't had a chance to take a night ride, but standing in my backyard, the side lights do seem to throw off a good flood. With the front beam and floods on it definitely is bright, but I don't think it's 3800LM bright. Later this week I'll try and get a beam shot.


----------



## beungood (Oct 8, 2007)

Worth the $49 asking price (plus $20 shipping) ? What do you think run time is?


----------



## drew-8888 (Oct 30, 2011)

so does anyone have a review on these triple lights?
$72 AUD delivered, wondering whether its worth my while?

I have a niterider150 which has a great strobe, but descending on the roadie can be a bit sketchy in the hills with it. hoping for a bit more, and maybe some night MTB too.

cheers


----------



## h79 (Jun 27, 2012)

The price seems to be quite fair, but this light does never reach 3800 Lumens. 
3800/3 would be 1266 Lumens per LED. No chance to reach that. 
If the current is 3,2A, a XM-L is able to reach 905 Lumens. 
Even with 4,2A there's no chance to get more then 1000 Lumens.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

So has anyone bought and tested one of these on the trails yet?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtbnoobadam said:


> So has anyone bought and tested one of these on the trails yet?


I think the kind of person that buys a product like this usually isn't the kind of person to post up on a forum such as this...just my two cents. FWIW, I don't see the product offered anymore on the original OP link ( although I'm sure you can find it elsewhere ). I'm sure it works just as well as any other sub-$50 light that you can buy from e-smay. Read what you will into that statement.

At least it's nice to know that someone who doesn't have the bucks can buy two ~ $40 lights, get a combined output of near 1200-1400 lumen and do some serious night riding.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> The side lights aren't floods...they're just tiny housing spots also. Note the clear lenses on them unlike the MJ816 which gets lenses which actually spread the light pattern.


I'm not so sure that's correct. From all the photos I've seen of these on ebay, the side pods seem to have some sort of optic in there, rather then just a clear lens. If all they had was a clear lens, you'd be able to see the leds, but you can't (other then the photo where the heads are removed to show the inside).


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the older version with the XPE R2 in the sides. Rated at 2400lm. Obviously it's not 2400lm but for the price it is worth it and yes recommend it. Generally I will have this on my bars and a TriNewt on the helmet. Works well for me.

edit: Also, I have beat it up and it is durable. The side pods are attached with small I-beams and are really secure.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok... i'll take some beam shots tonight, but I lost one of the side optics (and its not the same threading inside as a Magicshine 816, so spare parts for it won't work on these clones), but my XML / XPE x 2 version, the side pods are small spots, that are aimed to bring the beams together about 30 feet away. With one optic/reflector missing, THAT particular XPE is giving me a full flood and nothing but as its the 115 degree viewing angle of the emitter, only restricted by the angle to the walls of the housing from where the emitter is set back inside it.

If its misty/foggy tonight, i'll try and get a shot of the light pointed skywards so you can see the beam angles. Its raining outside right now so it should be. Right now I'm doing a battery run test on my light, using a standard magicshine 4.4Ah battery... when i plugged it in, the remote switch light was blue, turning it on it instantly went to green (so the remote colour indicators are probably based off a no-load scenario), after about a minute with all three lights going, the indicator went to amber. When I checked it at 12 mins, it was red. I've got the light sitting over an forced air vent, the housing is slightly warm to the touch... hang on I have a IR temperature tester used to measure surface temperatures to find heat leaks around the house.... 

Max temperature of the external body, 35.0C, aimed point blank directly into the lights, the XPE without an optic gave 45.8C, the one with an optic gave 54.9C and the XML gave 95.0C with the light focused into the tester. The temperature of the air flowing out of the vent is about 25C.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

1h 20 mins I noticed the switch light was blinking red, switching to just side pods, or using the infinite adjustment to step down the output on all three about half way, turned off the blinking. 1h 27 mins and the battery cut off abruptly ended the test. I put the battery on a charger for 3 seconds to reset the board, plugged it back into the light, the switch glowed amber. I just switched it to 3 lights on, solid red for about a minute, the started blinking again, I stepped the output down to about 2/3 brightness, its still solid red and my clock is counting again. I figure its a good way to figure out what a reduced output reserve will be once the blinking starts. 2 mins... stepped it down some more... on a hunch switched to just full output side pods... they're brighter than all three in maximum reduced mode, and the light is solid red.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I ordered one, keep you posted.....



Billiam90 said:


> ]3x CREE XML XM-L T6 LED 3800Lum Bike Bicycle Light Lamp HeadLamp HeadLight Green | eBay[/url]
> i have to give it a shot for 50$ ... anybody have one?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

search around, there's one with free shipping...

click on BIN and sort by "price+shipping" lowest first.



Vancbiker said:


> Seems to me that it is $80 when you add in the shipping. Also, in case you're not aware, it is not putting out anywhere near 3800 Lumen. Besides that it may very well be an OK light. If the large center reflector has a good design, it will have good throw to go with the flood from the small sidelights.


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

I just got one 3xcree xm-l t6 in one housing. not 3 ,,,,33.00 delivered no shipping seems bright haven't timed battery yet 4settings for brightness If it last the winter,,super deal will buy again next year should be 15.00 by then


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

ok checked run time ,,same as my night rider 1200 race (300.00) light and maybe brighter , if batt craps its 10.00 for batt I think I'll by a spare . total loss system if it craps buy a new one.


----------

